# Just need to know



## RIRs (May 9, 2011)

I have a buck from my man buck which is getting old. I need to know if I can use the younger buck to rebreed back to his mother or will something go wrong? Any info will help me so please post.

Thanks,
RIRs


----------



## hoodat (May 9, 2011)

Inbreeding will strengthen whatever traits are there. If you have a good solid line with no aparent flaws (small litteres, bad mothers etc.) you should be fine.


----------



## Goatmasta (May 9, 2011)

Father to daughter, is acceptable but never son to mother...   Google "line breeding goats"  there is alot of info out there..


My mistake thought I was in the "Goat" section...   I know nothing about rabbits...


----------



## dewey (May 9, 2011)

I have a couple of junior bucks I've kept back and have been growing out for months for the purpose of breeding back to the mothers if they turn out like I'm expecting.  I have several other nice bucks I could use but I'm looking for certain specifics.  Inbreeding is an accepted practice with rabbits.  It can be great or not so great for some of the reasons hoodat mentioned.


----------



## RIRs (May 10, 2011)

Ok then I will try it once and see what I get because for me to get another new zealnd white buck I have to travel 6 hours to north florida and how the gas is that wont help.
Thanks,
RIRs


----------

